# Concurrent Graves’ disease and intracranial arterial stenosis/occlusion: special cons



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Concurrent Graves' disease and intracranial arterial stenosis/occlusion: special considerations regarding the state of thyroid function, etiology, and treatment.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/2m0345347770u958/


----------

